# The Drawbacks and Problems of a Hair Transplant:



## lisascottlive (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi am new here, so little confused where exactly should i post my question, i hope i will get the answers, so my question is :These days the trend for the hair transplant is increasing especially among those who have started losing their hair at an early age. One of my cousins is also planning to try this treatment is it really effective, does it have some drawbacks like health issues or skin allergy or something serious? should he go for hair transplant or not?please suggest


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 24, 2016)

(Moved to Hair and Nail Salon)

To my understanding, hair transplants use your own hair, not someone else's. As to risks, I'm not sure of any. That said, it may be a good idea for him to get a consultation with a specialist.


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 24, 2016)

do you have any idea that what could a hair transplant cost?


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 24, 2016)

[FONT=Open Sans, Helvetica, sans-serif]and i have also heard that sometimes hair transplant also not work significantly,it doesn't give any significant improvement in hair coverage, do you know any person who is in reference and has gone through the hair transplant treatment?? and what could be the important which i should look into the surgeon ??[/FONT]


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 28, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> (Moved to Hair and Nail Salon)
> 
> To my understanding, hair transplants use your own hair, not someone else's. As to risks, I'm not sure of any. That said, it may be a good idea for him to get a consultation with a specialist.



how can we find right surgeon, how can we know that we are in right hands?


----------



## chrisvon (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah I agree. Consult with the expert. Sometimes what's work for others doesn't mean it works for you. We have different prognosis. So it's best to consult with the doctor.


----------



## pinksood (Apr 18, 2017)

Hair transplant offers you best treatment for your hairs to get your hairs back with hair treatment. Its the best method to get rid of hair fall....


----------



## mukulk (Feb 3, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Hair Transplant is a long lasting hair loss solution! Since the hair from your donor area is taken off and transplanted on the bald region, it is obvious that those hair would grow naturally and you can go for any styling or other activities like before! If you are also struggling with bald spots, I recommend have a hair transplant surgery.[/FONT]


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 13, 2018)

Although rare, after the surgery some pre-existing hair can thin. The pre-existing hair will return to normal, full condition within a few months of the surgery.


----------

